# New water pump still isn't "peeing"



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

Please help! I have a 1987 Yamaha 50hp. I've replaced the water pump since water stopped coming out of the telltale and it still isn't "peeing" after installing new pump. I checked and the hose isn't clogged coming from the block. With muffs attached if i press firmly against the intake on the foot, water will come out of the pee hole even with the motor turned off so i don't believe there is a blockage. Any ideas before i put it in the shop? Thanks


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Muffs don’t work real well so put it in a bucket of water or just splash it and you should be ok


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

Tried a bucket and still nothing...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

When you put it in were all the fins going in the same direction? Or were some bent in the other direction?


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

I spun the shaft clockwise as i spun the impeller into the housing


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thermostat? 

Run a thin wire in the pee hole?

Does it hurt?


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

The motor doesn't have a thermostat in it i guess the previous owner removed it. Could that be causing the issue?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

coreychestnut said:


> The motor doesn't have a thermostat in it i guess the previous owner removed it. Could that be causing the issue?


No, that would not cause the issue. Did you inspect the housing while you had the impeller out ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> No, that would not cause the issue. Did you inspect the housing while you had the impeller out ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This. I've learned the hard way about just replacing the impeller and not the housing. Watched a demonstration once where they put in a new impeller and all it did was "foam" in the housing because of small (barely seen) scratches in the housing.


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah good point. I'm going to to ahead and replace the housing as well and see if that does it. Thanks


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of somewhere in Pensacola that might have this part in stock so i won't have to order it? Hoping to be out on the water tomorrow if i can get it fixed.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Thermostat?
> 
> Run a thin wire in the pee hole?
> 
> Does it hurt?


If you do this, use Weed Eater String it won't poke a hole in the Rubber Tube.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Always replace the waterpump as a Kit. ...And you may need a liner also....They use to come in a Kit....Now they are separate. Oh...and use OEM stuff not aftermarket.

You'll just have to call around to Yamaha dealers.... Or order online from SIM's


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to know. I did order a kit which included the gaskets, impeller, metal sleeves, new bolts and key that goes in the shaft. It did not include the housing itself though.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

coreychestnut said:


> The motor doesn't have a thermostat in it i guess the previous owner removed it. Could that be causing the issue?



If the engine had one and doesn't have one now, I would put one in there, other wise the engine never gets to normal operating temp, it would make the engine use more fuel.


Also look up into the tube and make sure there is NOT a piece of and old impeller jammed up in there restricting flow!!

Put plenty if liquid dawn dish washing detergent on the impeller fins.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got $10 that says your water jackets are clogged/corroded.


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought the same thing..a clog somewhere in the system. But the fact that i can hook muffs up and apply pressure to them and water comes out of the pee hole in a steady stream makes me feel like it's clear but who knows


----------



## coreychestnut (Feb 16, 2009)

And good to know about the thermostat I'll put one in


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

coreychestnut said:


> And good to know about the thermostat I'll put one in



If you find crud in the hole used a shop vac and get as much as you can out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Along with the Thermostat...There is a Pop-it valve...aka Water Pressure valve.... It gets overlooked.


----------

